# rinehart r100 shoot



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

smfb09 said:


> has any body on here ever shot the rinehart r 100 shoot. i am wanting to shoot the one in tampa,FL. just wanting a few details on it.


Yup :thumbs_up We had a group of about 12 who shot the one in Sparta WI last year and will be doing it again this July. Tons of fun! A lot of fun targets you don't get to shoot at everyday (elephant, giraffe, flamingos etc..)


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

just go, you'll have a blast! well worth the trip!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

there will be a r100 here in central KY this year ... I plan on being there!!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant wait til the one in VA! I have wanted to shoot one ever since I heard about it!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I've shot the one in Olympia the last two years and will be there again this year!


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes I did in 2008 in Pa....I was a fun shoot! Looking forward to it this year at my home club in Va.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I've shot in 2 of them.1 in Vt one in Ma,and really enjoyed them.I like doing it in 2 days,but it can be done in 1 day if you're up for it.The ones near us have been fairly long/hilly courses,and my bad knees make splitting them into 2 days more pleasant!


----------



## athens10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*R100*

they are a blast it well worth your time and money to shoot! Shot one at Wabash Indiana this year very nice shoot.


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

what town and whats the dates on it i didnt see it posted on there website thanks


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

It is on there website with all of the dates.


----------



## elkchasin (Apr 19, 2009)

*R-100*

:thumbs_up


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

They are fun. If you are going to shoot all 100. Shoot the African side first. Avoid all large groups (takes forever) shoot 50 one day and the other 50 the next. Start early to try to avoid the large crowds. Oh ya, take a chair.

have fun


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

We have shot it the last 2 years and had a blast.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

whats the website? I have never shot this shoot but it sounds fun and like somethig I would want to do.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

www.rinehart3d.com


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

TONS of fun!!!! Bring a stool as there can be a wait for your next shot at times. Can'r wait for the one here in VA. Bunch of us have plans to make it a fun event for us.


----------



## DernHumpus (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is my opinion of the only shoot I have been to. It was the last R100 shoot of the 2009 and was in Iowa. Most of the target inserts were shot out so it was very easy to have a spot to shoot at, and was difficult to score. I was very dissapointed about this considering that they make targets and an insert should have been very inexpensive for them to replace considering I spent a good deal on entry fee.

Overall, the shoot was well organized, but I think this was more due to the venue and not Rhinehart. I am not sure if I will go again this year.ukey:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

go to R100.org


----------



## hoyt elite (Nov 20, 2008)

You gotta go , We went to the one at saginaw field and stream in MI in 2008 I took 1st in the mens open class. Lots of fun and alot of unique targets to shoot at. You will for sure have a good time!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

If it is like the one I have been to you will need to plan on shooting in two days. 100 Targets with all the waiting is too much for one day. Plan on shooting in two days and bring your patience because there is a lot of waiting in between targets. If you plan for that kind of stuff you will have fun. A lot of good targets and a lot of people to meet and talk to.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I say $40 for both days, is that right???


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> there will be a r100 here in central KY this year ... I plan on being there!!


Im in on that one!! it looks like its going to be a blast!! Im jumpin in with both feet with the 3D obsession!!


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

By far the most fun I've had shooting a bow!


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm registered for the one this year in PA. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

I am planning on coming up to the one in PA this year also with my boys it does look like allot of fun.
They say it ends around 2:30 on Sunday I am debating weather to drive back after the shoot or wait until Monday and come back. I have about a 9 hour drive


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

My husband and I have shot 2 R-100...one in Idaho and one in Iowa..they were both great shoots and really fun!!


----------



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

*R100 Rules?*

I have convinced 4 friends to pack up with me and drive 12 hours to shoot one this year. I was wondering if there is some kind of standard rule book...wouldn't want to show up and break some rules with the wrong equipment or something like that (speed, bino power, etc.)

Thanks,
JM


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

SIXXgun said:


> I have convinced 4 friends to pack up with me and drive 12 hours to shoot one this year. I was wondering if there is some kind of standard rule book...wouldn't want to show up and break some rules with the wrong equipment or something like that (speed, bino power, etc.)
> 
> Thanks,
> JM


I second that question


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

SIXXgun said:


> I have convinced 4 friends to pack up with me and drive 12 hours to shoot one this year. I was wondering if there is some kind of standard rule book...wouldn't want to show up and break some rules with the wrong equipment or something like that (speed, bino power, etc.)
> 
> Thanks,
> JM


99% sure it's shoot what you bring. You might place yourself in the open class but everyone shoots from the same stake. Hunter class gets a 50 "spot" on their scores.
Binos I sure anything goes.
Speed--no worries.

Like I said just your set up on your bow will determine your class.

not really a competative shoot by any means. Fun with friends and have you own little competition.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never shot one, but plan on going to Tampa this year. I think there will be 20+ shooters from the SoFla clubs there.


----------



## FordF150 (Mar 14, 2010)

You need to go it's a blast I got 4 and 6 one year w/ long bow shot one day it was cold in 40 going this year w/grandson he's 8 be a blast fun day


----------

